# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Article: LANL printing explosives

## Davo

Nice article about printing with explosive (or energetic) materials.

http://www.machinedesign.com/3d-prin...4b2cc5bd362623

Too bad they didn't identify the Hyrel3D System 30M being used.  :Frown:

----------


## curious aardvark

You mean the one off custom built 3d printer ? 
Yeah would have been nice if they'd fessed up that they'd actually bought it from a printer company.

----------

